# Lockere Schraube im Notebook



## Spaceman85 (17. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern wurde mein neues Notebook geliefert. Bewege ich es, dann hört man wie etwas raschelt. vermutlich eine Schraube.
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich das gerät direkt eintauschen lassen soll oder aufschrauben und Schraube, falls es tatsächlich eine ist, einfach entfernen.

Ist die Garantie automatisch futsch, falls ich das Notebook aufschraube? Kann die lose Schraube jetzt schon Schäden verursacht haben?


Gruß
Spaceman85


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2014)

Grüss Dich

Ich würde das Gerät eintauschen. Selber schrauben ist während der Garantiezeit nicht gut.
Ob schon Schäden durch Kurzschlüsse entstanden sind, kann man ohne einschalten  nicht sagen. Jedoch würde ich das Gerät auf keinen Fall einschalten, sonst ist es ganz hinüber.
Dies mal meine Meinung

Gruss PC Heini


----------

